

Aakash android tablet goes on sale for about $50 - samikc
http://www.themobileindian.com/news/4283_Online-booking-for-Aakash-tablet-starts

======
dpcan
Resistive touch screen.

I have 2 cheap tablets with resistive touch screens for app testing in-house,
and I despise them. I actually wont use them for testing because my games are
way too frustrating to play if you have to "press" to make things happen. I am
not a fan. At all.

Plus, when getting an Android Tablet, you may want to see if it has the
Android Market. Sure you can get alternative markets, the Amazon App Store,
but they don't have the same volume of apps as the Android Market.

I recently talked my sister out of getting a resistive touch screen tablet for
her young daughter to play with. I showed her mine and she agreed that it
would turn into a headache rather than a fun toy.

All I'm saying is, try a resistive touch screen tablet somewhere before you
decide to buy to decide if it's really something you want.

------
gruuk
CPU for the Aakash tablet is an Arm11 clocked at 366Mhz... This thing will be
slow. Basically, another Maylong M-150 (search for "worst gadget ever")

Their Ubislate tablet is better than the Aakash, though.

<http://www.akashtablet.com/>

------
sundars
there is a big difference between online booking and going for sale as per the
title OP has used!

~~~
tmcw
This. I don't get why even here we echo the ridiculous hype & truth-bendiness
of these efforts. It's ridiculous. Stop it.

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1600583> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3075670>

